# 13 Month Canon CarePAK offered free for new purchases



## East Wind Photography (Oct 26, 2015)

Cant seem to find if this was posted earlier so I'm going to put it out again. Canon has not widely advertised this. No fancy fliers in the boxes, no pop up ads when you register your new purchases online. 

Starting October 11, 2015 through January 9th, 2016, Canon is offering a 13 month CarePak for free for select lens and body purchases from authorized dealers. This covers things like water damage, accidental damage, priority service, lemon replacements, etc.

I wouldnt have known about it until I saw it on another blog site.

The activation code is simply the items serial number.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/carepak-plus-offers


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 27, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Cant seem to find if this was posted earlier so I'm going to put it out again. Canon has not widely advertised this. No fancy fliers in the boxes, no pop up ads when you register your new purchases online.
> 
> Starting October 11, 2015 through January 9th, 2016, Canon is offering a 13 month CarePak for free for select lens and body purchases from authorized dealers. This covers things like water damage, accidental damage, priority service, lemon replacements, etc.
> 
> ...


yup

I got the 100mm macro 2.8l lens on oct3ed was 1 week early and I had the card in my lens box.

and it had a 13 month offer


----------

